# Garden and farm supplies



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me where I can get garden and farm supplies?

I have hears rumors that there are wholesale shops to get supplies. However I haven't been able to find any via the web. I am looking to purchase;

- Manure
- Organic seeds to grow vegetables and fruits
- Livestock
- Log home building materials
etc.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome
Firstly what are of Spain are you in?

For manure.. go to your nearest horse riding school/stable, as someone who kept horses I can pretty well promise you that they will have hall that you want and this should be free.
Timber house..perhaps buy a kit form?

Maiden


----------



## peters (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

I am from Alicante.

Who can help me with the organic seeds and livestock?

I am also looking for some kind of wholesale wood vendor for the log house. I think it might be cheaper then a kit and I could learn more from it.


----------

